# 2011 Union Force Super Pro bindings?



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how or where I can find these bindings? They are made for shop kids and such. They are cyan/yellow/black/white colorway


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

work in a shop


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

last year you could buy them from c3shop.com but they dont have any up yet.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Still looking for some. I need a L/XL


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone got a line on these? Lmk


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

i have the cyan blue in l/xl. we need three people to get the other colors then we all trade part. make our own superpros


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> i have the cyan blue in l/xl. we need three people to get the other colors then we all trade part. make our own superpros


Hey, I will buy some of the yellow ones if you seriously want to do some trading of parts? Lmk


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

ChanceG said:


> Hey, I will buy some of the yellow ones if you seriously want to do some trading of parts? Lmk


I'm down for that. i would prefer trading for black or white parts and if we do do this im not sending out parts til i have traded parts in hand. lemme know...im a stand up guy would never screw someone over especially my fellow shredders


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you wanna trade parts head over to easyloungin.com. They have a whole thread dedicated to Union trading.

Its not likely you'll get your hands on SuperPro's. Possible, but don't keep your hopes up.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> If you wanna trade parts head over to easyloungin.com. They have a whole thread dedicated to Union trading.
> 
> Its not likely you'll get your hands on SuperPro's. Possible, but don't keep your hopes up.


lol i just noticed that on there website and was about to post that they have a thread on eL


----------



## CrooklynSeal (Oct 20, 2010)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> lol i just noticed that on there website and was about to post that they have a thread on eL


no sir i haven't, i would love for someone to put on paper why unions are so good or burtons so bad, people talk a lot about "Union is the best or this is the best" but why.. WHY!!!

im starting a new thread to hopefully answer these questions


----------

